# Squaring stock in the lathe chuck



## cfellows (Nov 25, 2007)

I just thought of this little trick this morning, although I'm sure I'm not the first.  I faced off an old auto engine valve I've had in the extra-parts bin for some time.  By chucking up the valve stem in the tailstock the face becomes a good reference for squaring up stock in the headstock chuck.  

Position the valve face where you want it, then press the face of the stock against the valve face while you tighten up the jaws.

Works pretty good!







Chuck


----------



## John (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey! That is a neat idea. 
I have tried somthing similar using a live centre in the tailstock, but you really need a small hole in centre of the piece you are chucking - (which is not always easy or desirable to provide)-and it doesn't get the piece square anyway. 

John


----------



## wareagle (Dec 1, 2007)

So which works better, a Ford, Dodge, or Chevy valve?  

Kidding aside, that is a very nice trick. Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## cfellows (Dec 1, 2007)

The diameter of the valve is close to 1.5". It's probably an old truck or tractor engine valve.

Chuck


----------



## kellswaterri (Dec 1, 2007)

Excellent idea Chuck... just as long as the Tailstock is square to the head stock 
All the best,
        John.


----------



## greenie (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's another way of doing it, small washers and the like are a snap to true up, if you are required to take another light facing cut.

First photo is of the roller set in the toolpost, next photo is it being used in anger.







regards  greenie


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Dec 7, 2007)

Whats the matter with using the end of the ram? If it isn't too big for the part.
  ...lew...


----------



## greenie (Dec 7, 2007)

"Whats the matter with using the end of the ram? If it isn't too big for the part."

Yes, you can do that, but if you want it to run dead nuts true, then use the roller method, You put the part in the jaws and then gently push the part dead true, " whilst it is spinning".

Real easy and no clocking with a dial and no marking the surface either. Knock one together and try it, you'll grab for it all the time after you have used one.

regards greenie


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 8, 2007)

Please gents, no arguments.
We are here to show how WE do it, NOT to question WHY someone does it THEIR way.

What would the world be like if we all did everything the same way.

I personally, if putting an already trued face into the chuck, would use parallels off the miller, and tap the job onto them, then before starting make sure they are removed. But that is just my way.

John


----------



## greenie (Dec 8, 2007)

No argument as far as I'm concerned, there's a lot of different ways of achieving the same objective, all ideas are welcome, please keep them coming, I'm willing to give any good idea a go.

That's the way everyone learns, isn't it?. :-\

regards greenie


----------

